

Cool Ruby Resources - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/code/cool-ruby-resources/

======
Corrado
This submission is basically link-spam. The original page is here:
<http://www.tekniqal.com/>. However, I'm not certain its a very good resource.
The videos are boring, the speaker is monotone, and everything is done in
Windows. :/

~~~
oscar-the-horse
it's called curation. it's valuable because attention is more scarce than
information.

and the original page is linked to twice! and the fact it's a collection of
videos is stated.

it's "boring" if you don't like Ruby, otherwise it's useful.

who cares about the os. it's like complaining about the hardware. the os
debate was over 10 years ago. more important to focus on the web.

------
milkshakes
<3 confreaks, listed there. hours and hours and hours worth of quality,
downloadable conference talks: <http://confreaks.net/events>

~~~
oscar-the-horse
i've lost whole days watching confreaks. but then come out the other end
knowing tons more -- time well spent imo.

------
thibaut_barrere
Also useful:

<http://learnivore.com>

(I run this site)

